# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Passen RDM-Masten anderer Hersteller auf Severne Wavesegel?

## capedoc

Hi,
ich denke darber nach, mir Severne-Segel (Blade oder S1) zu kaufen, will aber nicht auch noch in einen neuen Mast investieren.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Skinnys  anderer Hersteller (ich habe Tecno Limits) und Severne Segeln?
Viele Gre!

----------


## surfalex

moin, 
ich fahre mein severne segel mit einem tecno limits skinny. das geht wunderbar.

----------


## Boddenflitzer

hallo,

ich fahre auch einen 400er eslim vom techno limits. bin damit wunderbar gefahren bisher. ich habe noch nie gehrt, dass es mit den teilen riggprobleme gegeben hat. da techno limits selbst keine segel herstellt, lag der focus bei den masten auf hchste kompatibilitt zu den groen herstellern. dazu zhlt auch severne. die masten kann man ber jahre fahren auch wenn man stndig neue/ andere segel fhrt. das ist ein riesiges plus. kleiner nachteil, den man als ottonormalo wohl nicht spren wird, ist immer ein kleines leistungsdefizit zum empfohlenen optimalmast. kurz du wirst mit deinem mast und dem neuen severne zufrieden sein. ( des eslim 66/75 macht das segel ein bisschen!! weicher/gedmpfter/komfortabler wenn man nicht so viel wiegt - der eslim 100 ist ziemlich hart und bewirkt ein hrteres direkteres feeling; ist eher positiv wenn man mehr auf die waage bringt, oder wenn man maximale leistung haben will) 

als kleine ergnzung: nicht jeder rdm passt in jedes beliebige segel. es ist die ausnahme 
und eher selten. z.b. gun rdm mast passt berhaupt nicht auf ein superfreak. dass heist nicht, dass  der gun mast schlecht ist oder so, sondern dass beim riggen beide nicht optimal zusammenpassen. meistens wird das segel durch eine nicht optimale mast-wahl eher zu weich oder zu direkt und hart. je nach dem ob man viel oder wenig wiegt, ist eine bewertung  dieser vernderung sehr sehr subjektiv.

hang loose

----------


## Boddenflitzer

kleiner nachtrag noch:

nicht nur das eigene gewicht spielt fr das empfinden eine wesentliche rolle, sondern natrlich auch ganz unabhnig davon fahrstil und vorlieben.

so far.. 

und viele gre an alle die auf surf-entzug sind ;-)))

----------


## Tim86

hi!

Also so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, stellt severne erst seit 2005 eigene masten her (korrigiert mich wenn das nich so is). Auf jeden fall wurde das Blade in der surf (jaja schei magazin ich wei) auch auf dem tecno limits e-slim 66 getestet, so wie viele andere segle 2005 auch! (hot s.o/ ezzy wave se) Ich fahre mein Severne S1 auch auf dem 4m teccno limits eslimm 66 skinny und bin zufireden! 

hang loose

tim

----------


## Kitesurfer-Versger

Ich hatte Glck...ich hab nen originalen Redline RDM 430 bei ebay erwischt...bin leider noch nich damit gefahren. Wenn es dann endlich soweit ist, schreib ich mal wie der sich beim 5.8 Freek und beim 7.0 S-2 fhrt...

Steffen

----------


## capedoc

Vielen Dank fr Eure Antworten! Haben mir sehr geholfen!

----------


## RedEyedJoe

Du solltest auf jeden Fall neue Masten kaufen und mir dein alten ESlim geben damit ich den fr dich entsorgen kann. Sach bescheid...

----------

